# nissan altima starter issues



## Limechild (Apr 28, 2013)

Sup guys,
Im new to the site. Looking for a little help with my starter issues.

Last fall I installed a new starter from Advanced Auto. The reason for replacing was it would only make a clicking sound when I tried to start it. Well a few days after I replaced it, it did it again. 

The question I have is? When I got the new starter there was a piece of paper in the box that had two relay part numbers on it. The paper said that if I didn't replace both those relays the starter wouldn't be warranteed. Well I lost the paper, and it is acting up again. I called advanced auto and asked them to look in the box of a new starter and tell me the relay numbers, but the boxes didn't have the same paper in them.

Does anyone know the relay part numbers they might be talking about?

Thanks,
LimeChild

Lime is for the love of Arctic Cat sleds, and Child is my last name.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I never heard of having to replace relays in order to uphold the warranty of a starter, but then again, I usually don't use aftermarket starters after seeing, hearing about and experiencing so many problems with them. With Nissans, genuine Nissan replacement parts are often the best way to go when it comes to starters, alternators and distributors. I would imagine one of the relays would be the starter relay. Your best bet would be to go to the website of the starter re manufacturer and see if they have a service bulletins section that might contain the info for which you are looking.


----------



## Limechild (Apr 28, 2013)

ok. thanks for the tip.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*you have bad Neutral Safety Switch ? .*

Shift the trans from P [parquing] to N [neutral] & try[few times]if the starter work perfect,you have bad Neutral Safety Switch.:balls::balls:


----------



## Limechild (Apr 28, 2013)

Its a 5 speed. Thanks for the reply.


----------

